# 2013 ZCON Aug 5-9, 2013



## BobC-Z (Apr 9, 2012)

26th Annual International Z Car Convention: August 5-9, 2013 


Visit ZCON for information and to register for this year's event, in Nashua, New Hampshire.
The convention has booked the entire Crowne Plaza, Nashua, New Hampshire.
To reserve a room, call (603) 886-1200 and let them know you are attending ZCON 2013.
Reduced Hotel Room Rates: $109.00/night –standard room rate (reservations must be made prior to 3/31/2013 and a one night cost will be applied if you should cancel your reservation). After 3/31/2013, standard room rate is $119.00/night.

Starting with our special quest, Bob Sharp, who will regale us with great tales from the days of Bob Sharp Racing, Paul Newman, Tom Cruise and Walter Payton at the opening reception, to the return of the Texas Chili and Margarita party, a car show held on the grounds of the Anheuser Busch Brewery, downtown dining in Nashua, a road rallye along the back roads of western New Hampshire, a full day at the 1.6 mile road course at the New Hampshire Motorsport Speedway, followed by a traditional New England clam bake and lobster dinner, a separate day of auto-crossing and a day into Boston with rides on the Ducks and a tour of historic Fenway Park before returning for the closing banquet and awards ceremony. We invite you to experience all of this and more!


----------

